# Barbary Macaques



## Stanokella (Mar 18, 2008)

Few of these cute little fella's 

1:






2:





3:





4:





5:


----------



## lostcase_gib (Mar 18, 2008)

are they at your local zoo stanokella??

coz here they run 'wild' they are nice creatures to take pictures of.

They are nice pictures like the 3rd one best.

here is one of mine...


----------



## Kazoo (Mar 18, 2008)

wow, did you get them to sign a model release?  Sharp as always!


----------



## DPW2007 (Mar 18, 2008)

One and five are really nice. Especially number one 

David


----------



## Lyncca (Mar 18, 2008)

Aww! #3 is so sweet.  Great series!


----------



## Stanokella (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks all for the comments


----------



## Harmony (Mar 18, 2008)

1 and 3 are my faves.

I love the bokeh in 1, and the way you captured his eyes! 

When I was in the zoo in Taipei, my favourate animals there were the Macaques, aswell.


----------



## plastii (Mar 18, 2008)

Very nice - I like it.


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 18, 2008)

Really sharp shots! They all look great. My faves are 1 and 3. Well done.


----------



## Stanokella (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the comments


----------



## sabbath999 (Mar 20, 2008)

70-200 VR or 80-200 f 2.8?


----------



## Stanokella (Mar 21, 2008)

Its the 70-200mm VR f/2.8, it's a cracker


----------



## pierrottweiler (Nov 9, 2008)

very nice pictures!
Here are some more from Morocco in the cedar forest:



















I've got some more in my photoblog, please let me know what you think about it!​


----------



## Harmony (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow... Old thread revived!

And generally we don't post our own pictures in someone else's thread, unless invited to, pierrottweiler. Welcome to TPF, though.


----------



## jv08 (Nov 10, 2008)

The first picture is great. I like # 3 either.


----------



## pierrottweiler (Nov 10, 2008)

Sorry for posting my images without permission, I register here yesterday and I dindn't know that. I won't do that again!

And I'm happy that one people wrote he likes these photos! thank you for your comments!


----------



## Harmony (Nov 10, 2008)

No problem! Why don't you start another thread with your pictures (because they were quite nice)?


----------



## pierrottweiler (Nov 10, 2008)

yes, good idea!


----------



## soupz6 (Nov 10, 2008)

number five is fantastic...absolutley love it


----------



## poppy67 (Nov 12, 2008)

Beautiful beautiful shots!


----------

